# Prada re-nylon and new nylon?



## fsadeli

Hi I saw the reedition in the store but there's no indication about the re-nylon and new nylon material, although there's two type or reedition online using both material, anyone has any input on this? Anywhere you can tell the difference?


----------



## cerulean blue

Absolutely no considerable difference aside from the tags and re-nylon being regenerated nylon from plastic waste.
There was a thread about this I think will be helpful.





						Nylon vs. re-nylon? Re-edition 2005
					

It appears the nylon of this bag is sold out on line, but website is showing in 're-nylon' which is made from recycled trash. Has anyone had any experience with Prada re-nylon vs nylon? I am just really having trouble getting my mind around buying a bag made out of trash. I know, I'm not being...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## fsadeli

cerulean blue said:


> Absolutely no considerable difference aside from the tags and re-nylon being regenerated nylon from plastic waste.
> There was a thread about this I think will be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nylon vs. re-nylon? Re-edition 2005
> 
> 
> It appears the nylon of this bag is sold out on line, but website is showing in 're-nylon' which is made from recycled trash. Has anyone had any experience with Prada re-nylon vs nylon? I am just really having trouble getting my mind around buying a bag made out of trash. I know, I'm not being...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


thanks! Can we tell the difference instore though, do they have any indication on their bag whether it's nylon or re-nylon?


----------



## cerulean blue

fsadeli said:


> thanks! Can we tell the difference instore though, do they have any indication on their bag whether it's nylon or re-nylon?



You can take a peek inside the bags and check. Here’s one of my bags:



all re-nylon bags have some tag that indicates it’s Re-nylon , but at this point (unless it’s a previous season and old stock) all Prada nylon bags are made from re-nylon


----------



## fsadeli

cerulean blue said:


> You can take a peek inside the bags and check. Here’s one of my bags:
> 
> View attachment 5309306
> 
> all re-nylon bags have some tag that indicates it’s Re-nylon , but at this point (unless it’s a previous season and old stock) all Prada nylon bags are made from re-nylon


that's reassuring thanks!


----------

